# Hdt 1000



## Nilsson (Jun 8, 2015)

I have a hdt 1000 who is similar to ht23.
The hydraulic oil get warm and indicate on the lamp.
The tracor drives good in about 3 minutes then it loos Power ant the oil gets White.
Its not water in the oil it is air.
Whot is the problem
The tractor have a Eaton 11 hudralic pump


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Another HDT1000 owner! :thumbsup:

Not a lot of us around   

First off, is yours the model 2388 or 2388s? The 2288s should have an auxiliary hydro oil cooler on it.

If you are getting a foaming you may be getting air into the system somewhere and you may also be low on fluid.

Check your fluid level first, and then check for leaks.

Actually, it might not be a bad idea to drain the fluid and put on a new filter and fresh oil. The Eaton 11 hydro in the HDT1000 uses standard tractor transmission/hydraulic oil.

How about a few pictures of yours?

Here's mine which is one of 4 known to be in the US. It's currently undergoing a refurbish so it will be looking a lot better shorty that it looks in these pics.


----------



## Nilsson (Jun 8, 2015)

He thanks for the replies.
Tractor units HDT 1000 and it has no cooling oil.
Unfortunately, no dipstick but do you know what level the oil should be at the top edge of the metal, I think I also have the wrong extension tubes for the oil dipstick.
Do you know how much oil it holds.


----------



## Nilsson (Jun 8, 2015)

I am sorry för my bad spelling


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

The HDT1000 owners manual says that it holds 10 Qt. That would be 9.4 Liters.

You can download the owners and parts manuals from the GTTalk forums.

http://gardentractortalk.com/forums/files/file/4291-bolens-hdt1000-2388-owners-operators-manual/

http://gardentractortalk.com/forums/files/file/4290-bolens-hdt1000-2388-parts-manual/

You may have to register there to download them. The Owners Manual is in 4 languages.

The dipstick should be under the seat/fender pan and accessible though a hole.

If you don't have a dipstick, one from an HT23 will work as the HDT1000 is just an HT23 with a different engine.

Here are two pics. One is of the 'bare' tractor as it's undergoing a restoration. You can see the dipstick at the rear end.

The other is a pic of the location of the hole in the seat/fender pan.


----------



## Nilsson (Jun 8, 2015)

Here is som pictures

How meny cm is it from the top of the tube to the ( oil stick)to the oil level and how many cm are the tube above the metall so i can produce My own oil stick
How ever thanks for all help


----------



## Nilsson (Jun 8, 2015)

Hallo again
Where is the oilcooler located If i get one.
I discovred i missing the coolfan to the oilpump.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

I outlined the oil cooler in this pic.

I'll try to get those measurements for you.

Would it be possible for you to take some good hi resolution pictures of the decals on your fender pan, along with measurements of height and width?

Those are the ones that I need to get reproduced.


----------



## Nilsson (Jun 8, 2015)

I do it to day and again thanks


----------



## Nilsson (Jun 8, 2015)

Hallo i hope the pictures is ok if they not are ok let me know 
I have a better camera on My job


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Those are AWESOME.

Would it be too much to ask for you to email them to me?

My email address would be oldbuzz(at)hotmail.com. Of course you would need to replace the (at) with @


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

I got the pics via email.   

Thanks for the help.

Now I need to figure out what some of the text says on the hi/lo decal so I can have the wife clean up the pic and add the propped text.


----------



## Nilsson (Jun 8, 2015)

Can you measure how low oil dipstick is and how long the pipe is above the rear axle / metal so i can produce a correct dipstick


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry it took so long to get back to you.

I finally got some pics for you.

Also, there is a NOS dipstick available for your tractor on eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOLENS-HYDR...156?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aebc3afac

He doesn't list the HDT1000 in the description, but it is the same part for all three tractors.

I know the guy that is selling it, and he will ship to you. I have done a lot of business with him and he is an honest seller.

Here are the pics, hope they help.


----------



## Nilsson (Jun 8, 2015)

They helpd allt thanks


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Nilsson,

With your help, these will be coming my way in a week or so


----------



## Nilsson (Jun 8, 2015)

I am glad to help


----------



## wurzel (Jul 18, 2015)

hi that transmission looks very similar to the DGT1700 transmission although the DGT1700 doesnt have the cast lugs on the drive shaft casings 
cheers nick


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

It should, as they both use the Eaton 11 hydro with a 2-sp rear end.


----------



## wurzel (Jul 18, 2015)

do you think the eaton 11 in the H16XL would be a straight swop into the DGT1700 transmission my charge pump input shaft is very worn and i may be able to get a parts H16XL
cheers nick


----------



## tjoey4685 (8 mo ago)

Tractor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

